# Material para mis llantas de robot sumo



## jksnatchers (Oct 28, 2009)

Estoy construyendo un robot sumo y tengo unas llantas hechas de aluminio, pero necesito ponerle otro un material antiderrapante algo asi como hule pero no c ke tipo de hule o si usar el neopreno


porfas ayuda!!!!


----------



## saiwor (Oct 28, 2009)

las llantas mas recomendables es de jebe... para que no resbale el rebot.


----------



## sandman (Dic 23, 2009)

Hola.
Yo tengo un sumo.
Las ruedas las hice de grillon recubiertas con O-Ring que son muy economicos.
Sino tenes otras alternativas.
Una muy buena es utilizar latex que viene por planchas o por tubito
te aconsejo que compres el tubito ya que es mas facil de colocarlo porque lo haces como si fuese un neumatico


----------



## alexus (Dic 24, 2009)

los orrines los encontras en casas de hidraulica, gomas etc... son "pulseritas" de goma...

o podes, envetunar todo en neopreno...


----------

